# Diaporama en flash avec défilement automatique



## kertruc (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Je voudrais créer un diaporama en flash pour un site internet qui défile automatiquement.

Pas possible d'investir dans des logiciels chers...

J'ai essayé avec Open Office (Impress) : c'est pas mal l'export en flash, mais il faut cliquer sur les photos pour qu'elles défilent... 

Idem avec l'export de Keynote.

Quelqu'un a un truc ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Un diaporama sans flash c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## kertruc (21 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un diaporama sans flash c'est pas mal non plus



Oui, si j'avais le choix, c'est ce que je ferais...

Mais je ne peux mettre que du flash, ou à la rigueur de la video (mais c'est moins élégant...).

Merci.


----------



## kertruc (27 Mai 2008)

Bon, je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de solution...

En tout cas, pas avec mes contraintes...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

disons que pour avoir un diaporama de type dynamique (téléchargement dynamique des images) avec un défilement automatique basé sur une fonction setInterval(), voire avec un effet de crossfade, il n'y a que Flash qui sait le faire.


----------



## obi wan (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il n'y a que Flash qui sait le faire.



tu es sûr ?  ... parce que eux, non


----------



## miz_ici (27 Mai 2008)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaa:
http://www.webcssdesign.com/ajax/diaporama-cross-fade-scriptaculous/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

obi wan a dit:


> tu es sûr ?  ... parce que eux, non





miz_ici a dit:


> Tadaaaaaaaaaaa:
> http://www.webcssdesign.com/ajax/diaporama-cross-fade-scriptaculous/



disons, qu'à présent, je sais qu'on peut le faire (aussi) en JavaScript et en ajax...


----------



## kertruc (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> disons, qu'à présent, je sais qu'on peut le faire (aussi) en JavaScript et en ajax...



Mais pas de solution en flash...

Il n'y a que flash pour faire du flash ?


----------



## obi wan (27 Mai 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Il n'y a que flash pour faire du flash ?



Non  je fais du flash sans flash tous les jours.
Adobe fournit un compilateur qui permet de générer des fichiers .swf uniquement à partir de code avec zéro scénario. C'est plutôt plus dur qu'avec le scénario, mais les résultats sont incomparables.


----------



## koeklin (27 Mai 2008)

Faire un diaporama flash sans le logiciel flash  et qui défile tout seul, c'est possible ...
par ex. avec:
- Keynote
- Bannerzest


----------



## kertruc (27 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Faire un diaporama flash sans le logiciel flash  et qui défile tout seul, c'est possible ...
> par ex. avec:
> - Keynote
> - Bannerzest



Avec Keynote, je n'arrive pas à faire des flash qui défilent tous seuls... il faut cliquer sur l'image pour avoir la suivante.

Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu fais ?

Quant à Bannerzest, il ne fait pas un simple fichier swf..

En fait, c'est peut-être ça la vrai question... un diaporama flash, peut-il être un seul fichier swf ??


----------



## koeklin (27 Mai 2008)

Oui, un diaporama ça peut être un simple swf.
Pour Keynote:
*regler en automatique les transitions et les compositions:*

*réglage automatique  des transitions entre les diapos:*
inspecteur > inpsecteur de diapos > onglet transition > effet : choisir celui que tu veux > commencer la transition : choisir automatiquement > choisir le delai si besoin

*réglage automatique  des effets:*
inspecteur > inpsecteur des compositions > quelque soit l'onglet choisi  et l'effet choisi> cliquer sur "plus d'options" en bas de la fenêtre de l'inspecteurs pour faire apparaître la fenêtre latérale d'"ordre de compositions"> cliquer sur chaque ligne  et choisir l'option "Auto apres transition" ou "auto apres composition  n°" ou "auto avec composition  n°"> choisir le delai et la durée de l'effet si besoin .

Pour un tuto vidéo sur keynote: http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/keynote.html

"Petite astuce"
tu peux aussi  choisir des *dimensions personnalisées* de ton diaporama keynote en allant dans l'inspecteur > inspecteur de documents > taille de la diapo > personnaliser la taille de la diapositive... (minimum 200px pour une hauteur ou une largeur)
et ce, quelques soient les dimensions choisies à l'ouverture du document.
Mais ceci doit être fait de préférence avant de commencer ton diaporama


----------



## Laurent_h (27 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Faire un diaporama flash sans le logiciel flash  et qui défile tout seul, c'est possible ...
> par ex. avec:
> - Keynote
> - Bannerzest



Et avec le plugin iphoto 'SimpleViewer'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> disons, qu'à présent, je sais qu'on peut le faire (aussi) en JavaScript et en ajax...



Ça fait un petit moment déjà, et tu n'as pas du aller voir le lien que j'ai donné plus haut


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2008)

Pour du diaporama Flash automatique de photos (et paramétrable) en "pas cher" tu as  ImageRotator de Jeroen Wijering, à base d'un .swf + playlist XML et avec les paramètres dans l'include (timing, effets, navigation ou non...).

Sinon sans Flash tu peux utiliser une librairie Javascript comme JQuery bien évoluée dans ce domaine (effets, paramètres...) comme te l'a indiqué (oups) Gloup Gloup...


----------



## kertruc (29 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Oui, un diaporama ça peut être un simple swf.



FOR-MI-DA-BLE !  

Viens là que je t'embrasse !

Super.

Par contre Keynote n'exporte pas les transitions (comme les fondus), mais franchement c'est exactement ce que je cherchais !!!


----------



## koeklin (29 Mai 2008)

Avec Keynote tu peux exporter  en quicktime et transformer ton diaporama.mov en diaporama.flv ou  diaporama.swf avec VisualHub (payant mais vachement pratique) là tu pourras garder toutes tes transitions. bon c'est un peu tordu comme solution mais j'en ai plein des comme ça  

par contre  je te conseille de jeter un oeil autres propositions des autres intervenants de ce fil, ça peut t'être utile à l'avenir.


----------



## obi wan (30 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Avec Keynote tu peux exporter  en quicktime et transformer ton diaporama.mov en diaporama.flv ou  diaporama.swf avec VisualHub (payant mais vachement pratique) là tu pourras garder toutes tes transitions. bon c'est un peu tordu comme solution mais j'en ai plein des comme ça



...ou comment pourrir la qualité en augmentant le poids du fichier à mort.


----------



## koeklin (30 Mai 2008)

on est d'accord!


----------

